# Anyone hunting Flint River WMA Mar 6-11?



## VABadger (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone planning on hunting on the Flint River WMA during the special hog hunt Mar. 6-11?  Thinking of heading down there myself, just wondering if anyone wanted to meet up and hunt together.  Probably won't make it until the weekend as I am at work all week.  Never been there so any info/help on the hogs down there would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 29, 2012)

Where is this WMA  and is it deer rifles or what?


----------



## Showman (Feb 29, 2012)

I have heard some reports of the Hogs hanging out nearer the River than up near the fields.  Good Luck on your hunt.  Hope it isn't too wet.


----------



## nockemstiff (Mar 1, 2012)

It is located on the Dooly county side of the Flint River.  I would surely like to get out there with you since it is rather close to me.  I have walked to the river once in there.  Saw lots of tracks, some I thought was a horse.  But as far as hunting experience I would be a noob.  Yes, is this a special rifle hunt or still small game weapons?


----------



## Nemo (Mar 1, 2012)

I would be game to try to meet up with a couple of you over there.  Keep me posted on plans and consider me in.  From what I can find, only requirement is 500 sq. in. of blaze orange.

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/wma-feral-hog-hunts/

Life would permit me about any day between 6th and 11th (counting them 2 also) so . . ..

Nemo


----------



## nockemstiff (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, it's a Special Hog Hunt, blaze orange, no dogs, and big game weapons may be used.

Also says ATVs are allowed 2 hours before sunrise and 2 hours after sunset on open / improved roads / and approved trails, unless otherwise specified.  This could be useful.


----------



## Showman (Mar 1, 2012)

Deer Rifles allowed from all I can find out also.


----------



## nockemstiff (Mar 1, 2012)

Flint map.

Topo.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 3, 2012)

SO anyone else interested in meeting to get some pork on the fire?  Shoot me a PM, I am strong interested.

Nemo


----------



## nockemstiff (Mar 5, 2012)

What's the scoop?  I could possibly burn a days vacation on Wed or Fri.  Otherwise Saturday?


----------



## VABadger (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm definately gonna make it down on Sat.  Would love to try and get down there a day this week, but don't think it is gonna happen.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 5, 2012)

yea i will be at chickasawhatchee at the same time hope i can found me some pork. going in the morning hopeing to miss the crowd on the weekend. i see in the regs that you can hunt sapelo from mar 1 thru may15


----------



## Nemo (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.ohranger.com/ga/flint-river-wildlife-management-area

Lots of good info.

Feral Hog Special Hog Hunts: Aug. 3-8 (2010), Mar. 1-6, 8-13, May 17- 22, Jun. 14-19; hunter orange required; no dogs allowed [Sign-In].

Might be good to get out next week also.  As I understand the info.

Nemo


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 6, 2012)

Nemo said:


> Feral Hog Special Hog Hunts: Aug. 3...5; hunter orange required; no dogs allowed S.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 6, 2012)

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> i see in the regs that you can hunt sapelo from mar 1 thru may15



That's March 1-15


----------



## Nemo (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like 2 of us are meeting there to get porky.  Anyone else??

Nemo


----------



## nockemstiff (Mar 8, 2012)

Me.  Time?  Place?


----------



## VABadger (Mar 9, 2012)

Nemo and myself are looking at meeting up around 6:15-6:30 Sat morning.  Will see you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## nockemstiff (Mar 9, 2012)

Goodness it sure got late fast... If I don't make it on time good luck.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 10, 2012)

well was wonderig if yall had any luck. i havnt found any hogs yet at chickasaw. going bac today an tomorrow


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 10, 2012)

well  i found some good sign an did get two pigs. saw a  group of 20 hogs but they were on private land going to talk to land owner an see if he will let me  hunt them. didnt see anybody over there today going bac in the am


----------



## nockemstiff (Mar 11, 2012)

Water was up a bit towards the river trail.  Found a thicket where ones been bedding up.  Some fairly recent tracks.  Nothing to write home about.  Suspect getting down past the washouts could be better sign.


----------



## jman79 (May 15, 2018)

*I am heading down this weekend*

I will be 





Nemo said:


> SO anyone else interested in meeting to get some pork on the fire?  Shoot me a PM, I am strong interested.
> 
> Nemo


I will be down this weekend give me a call tomorrow.


----------



## jman79 (May 15, 2018)

I ment message me tomorrow. I am half asleep.


----------

